# Kids' toys - "Do not use rechargeable batteries"



## RainyDay (25 Dec 2006)

I've come across 2 toys this year with warnings not to use rechargeable batteries on the box or instruction book - a 'Happy Feet' dancing/singing voice-activated penguin, and a LeapPad. Do these warnings have any basis in reality, or is it a a scam to encourage more battery-buying?


----------



## DrMoriarty (25 Dec 2006)

The latter, I suspect. Uniross certainly claim as much:



> Can you use rechargeable batteries in all devices that typically use alkaline batteries? Yes, you can substitute higher capacity rechargeables into most devices that use standard alkaline batteries. Ideally, rechargeable batteries should be substituted in high drain devices like digital cameras, MP3 players, portable electronics, etc. Alkaline batteries are better suited for slow-drain devices such as nonrechargeable emergency flashlights or smoke detectors.


 Sophisticated electronic devices like PDAs might require a more constant voltage than is usual for rechargeable batteries (see here), but I suspect that in such cases the device would contain an appropriate inverter circuit to regulate the power supply.

I'd be pretty sure you can safely use standard rechargeables in a dancing/singing penguin. As long as you can get it to stay still long enough to fit them...


----------



## SineWave (25 Dec 2006)

That said RainyDay, I think you should feel very lucky that Father Christmas gave you such great little pressies.


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Dec 2006)

SineWave said:


> That said RainyDay, I think you should feel very lucky that Father Christmas gave you such great little pressies.


 
He pretends that they're for his daughter


----------



## Carpenter (30 Dec 2006)

I bought a battery charger and a suite of batteries in varying sizes and capacities earlier this year, to cater for the growing number of toys and baby accessories we have around the house.  To date I've had no problems and have saved a small fortune, so I'd say ignore the warning...


----------



## Towger (15 Jun 2009)

Yorky said:


> 'if there was a short circuit the battery would get very hot and could start a fire'.



There is lies the main problem. Rechargeable batteries have a very low internal resistance, and are far more lightly to start a fire if shorted. They (excluding the latest generation) don't hold power low long periods of time, so are not suitable for low current devices, the likes of which would last of a year or two + on normal batteries. They also typically supply 1.2 volts when fully charged, while normal batteries give 1.5.


----------



## ajapale (15 Jun 2009)

> Also, on rechargeables, some devices say in the instructions "you must not use rechargeable batteries". Manufacturers putting this on the pack are doing so usually because of advice not by electronics engineers but by solicitors. There is usually no problem with using rechargeables even if the pack says "NO" apart from the fact that the machine may not work within rated operating parameters. If it's a portable computer it might go flat in a different way, for example with less warning. Does this matter? No, not if you are aware of the fact. Dry batteries go flat like a long-distance runner getting tired, whereas rechargeable NiCd batteries go flat like a car running out of fuel.


----------

